
Show HN: DevDucky – Your Personal Pair Programmer - Asafp
https://www.devducky.com
======
Asafp
Hi HN! I am the founder of DevDucky, we help your engineers fully understand
your company's code and product.

I was working as a Machine Learning Engineer, and like all engineers, I had to
read and understand a lot of code, and information about the code like tickets
and product specs. I decided to try and solve this problem by using knowledge
of natural langue processing,

DevDucky aggregates data from your code and none code sources like tickets and
google docs, uses deep learning algorithms and can extract information from
it, like: document a piece of code, generate a product spec or answer
questions about the code. You can see examples on the website www.devducky.com

I'd love to hear your opinion and what kind of future features you would love
to see.

